# Canadian ordering from Howard Custom Transfers



## tshirtprincess (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello,

I was wondering if there were any Canadians on here that have ordered from Howard Custom Transfers? They are providing me with shipping costs, however I would like to know what approximate brokerage fees will be seeing as they ship via UPS. They have informed me they have a lot of Canadian customers but they don't know the rates. Any insight would be appreciated as I am really impressed with the transfer quality. 

Thank you.


----------

